# TdF chat - ***SPOILERS***



## Fnaar (9 Jul 2014)

After yesterday's fall and 2 falls today... out he goes!!!!!

*Mod Edit - this is referring to Froome - this info was originally in the thread title 

Naughty, naughty Fnaar, spoiling the highlights later for other folks.
    *


----------



## festival (9 Jul 2014)

Stage 5. With approx 60 km left in the stage after 2/3 falls today


----------



## Glow worm (9 Jul 2014)

Yep I just saw him get picked up off the floor (I'm on a tea break- honest!). He looked absolutley battered.


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jul 2014)

Just heard it live-'ish on Talk Sport.

Working so couldn't watch it.

I said to a race fan colleague yesterday, "I don't think Froome or Sky will do anything this year", meaning anything in any Grand Tour.


----------



## Fnaar (9 Jul 2014)

Yes, my 'lunch-break' also allowed me the opportunity to see all today's ITV coverage so far... will have to miss some though...in order to cycle home later


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jul 2014)

Naughty Fnaar, no spoiler alert!


----------



## Beebo (9 Jul 2014)

Spolier alert, get the title changes asap


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2014)

Yes thanks for spoiling it for those that are at work and cant watch it until tonight


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the spoiler FFS


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Jul 2014)

Thanks Fnaar, seems that hype expectation and marketing is no protection against the Law of Sod 

...talking of spoilers, anyone not heard the Brazil/ Germany score yet?


----------



## TissoT (9 Jul 2014)

Think he has some major pain/strain on his left hand/wrist or elbow ....
bit of a blow for sky !


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2014)

Spoiler alert?? Cretin.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (9 Jul 2014)

Although I'm sure Wiggins will say all the right things in public, I bet he's sitting at home splitting his sides with laughter!


----------



## Spoked Wheels (9 Jul 2014)

tissot said:


> Think he has some major pain/strain on his left hand/wrist or elbow ....
> bit of a blow for sky !



RIght hand

What a shame.


----------



## MikeG (9 Jul 2014)

You know how people say "I hate to say I told you so"?............well, I don't hate saying it. 



MikeG said:


> Both crashes highlight the fragility of an "all-your-eggs-in-one-(Froome-shaped)-basket" policy for the TdF. Say Sky lose Froome to a crash in the first week...........what happens then?



So, the wisdom in not having Wiggins in the team: how's that looking now?


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2014)

FFS!!


----------



## Paulus (9 Jul 2014)

Limping badly and holding his right? arm. Obviously in a lot of pain.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Jul 2014)

You'd have to avoid every news channel, all the social media feeds and hourly BBC/ITV alerts to not be told this many times before the highlights get shown...


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> You'd have to avoid every news channel, all the Social media feeds and hourly BBC/ITV alert to not be told this many times before the highlights get shown...




Easy to do in my line of work


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Jul 2014)

At least he was wearing a helmet....


----------



## Paulus (9 Jul 2014)

Looks like the tour could be over for team Sky. Although, maybe Richie Porte will be given the go ahead for the G.C.


----------



## TissoT (9 Jul 2014)

RRSODL said:


> RIght hand
> 
> What a shame.


Was quoting the fall from yesterday .... left hand/wrist is strapped up
falling on a old sprain can nt be good ... Will wait to hear what he/sky has to say !


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Jul 2014)

Probably, "OW!" [or similar].


----------



## Fnaar (9 Jul 2014)

He didn't get to the cobbles even... boy, they look brutal in the wet!


----------



## Fnaar (9 Jul 2014)

*Sorry about the spoilers folks... 
It just didn't occur to me... my apologies.*


----------



## Rooster1 (9 Jul 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> At least he was wearing a helmet....



Some say, these don't work.


----------



## Rooster1 (9 Jul 2014)

A few short patches of cobbles on my commute - they are lethal in the wet - super shiny and slippery.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jul 2014)

Tilanski head over handlebars into a ditch, It's carnage.


----------



## TissoT (9 Jul 2014)

Wait till they race for the line ....15/10 k out


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Jul 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> At least he was wearing a helmet....


 


Rooster1 said:


> Some say, these don't work.


If only he'd been riding in a full suit of armour, he'd still be in with a chance


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Jul 2014)

yeah, somewhere near Wigan there is a small bonfire alight disposing of a voodoo Froome doll that has done its work.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

MikeG said:


> You know how people say "I hate to say I told you so"?............well, I don't hate saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the wisdom in not having Wiggins in the team: how's that looking now?


Honestly, you didn't have a point the first time you said it and you still don't. Point to another team that has a backup GC contender in it. It's just not a plan. Besides Wiggins slid out the Giro in similar conditions. Sky still have Porte too.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Jul 2014)

We still have the Glasgow 2014 CG gold medallists to come... good time for Jonathan Edwards to start 4 weeks intensive training to make a tactical come back to win gold while the opposition are in the doldrums.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jul 2014)

Boom Boom Boom, what a ride, chapaux!


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jul 2014)

Maybe team sky need to put the stabilisers back on


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jul 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Well I'm pleased that Sir Brailsford selected Sir Wiggins in the team. He'll be able to take over as leader now and win his second TdF.



I bet he wouldnt have even left the hotel once he saw the rain


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jul 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> ....Potsy or Wiggo?



I thought @potsy was wiggo


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jul 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> ....well you never see them in the same room together.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Jul 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> ....well you never see them in the same room together.



I can see the resemblance


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Spoiler alert?? Cretin.


I am sure it was an honest mistake by @Fnaar & that a little over excitement clouded his thinking.

Lets leave it alone now.

Thanks.


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jul 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Although I'm sure Wiggins will say all the right things in public, I bet he's sitting at home splitting his sides with laughter!


Sky should have taken Wiggo, with a very clear brief not to attack Froome & keep his yappa shut.

Sky would now have a former champion, current Tour of California Champ, British Time Trial Champion & cobblestone experienced leader to take over.

Despite the issues between the pair.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Jul 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Sky should have taken Wiggo, with a very clear brief not to attack Froome & keep his yappa shut.
> 
> Sky would now have a former champion, current Tour of California Champ, British Time Trial Champion & cobblestone experienced leader to take over.
> 
> Despite the issues between the pair.


but...Wiggins is sh*** in the wet too


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jul 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> yeah, somewhere near Wigan there is a small bonfire alight disposing of a voodoo Froome doll that has done its work.


Wiggins lives near Chorley.


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> but...Wiggins is sh*** in the wet too


Yeah you're right, I remember his Giro being abysmal, but you then still have a leader, Porte has been off form recently (unfortunately).


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jul 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Odd, I just thought he'd signed his post.......hadn't realised he'd meant to be rude to Fnaar


Not sure I understand your post Rockymountain, unless I missed something on my phone, signed his post ? What does this mean.

My post, although quoting, was not aimed anywhere in particular, just a global comment to say, yeah he made a mistake, enough.

I also didn't see that Fnaar had already apologised for the spoiler, as a few already know, I do all my CC stuff from my phone & have terrible signal interruptions on 3 network, causes me all sorts of weird & not so wonderful errors on here.


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jul 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Spoiler Alert?? and then gave his name.......
> 
> Sorry, my attempt at humour. No offence meant.


Oh right.

None taken fella.

Sometimes I just don't get the lingo, relative to many I am new to this game.

No, I never expected that your post was meant that way, mine either.

Lack of understanding on my part.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I can see the resemblance



nice one


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (9 Jul 2014)

And the lesson to be learned from today's events? Froome will have a fantastic chance to win the TdF for a number of years, as long as it doesn't rain for the entire 3 weeks!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jul 2014)

..... So who won the stage then??


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> ..... So who won the stage then??


Potsy.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2014)

(mebbe not)


----------



## Fnaar (9 Jul 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> I am sure it was an honest mistake by @Fnaar & that a little over excitement clouded his thinking.
> 
> Lets leave it alone now.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, my instant reaction was to "let people know"... it was an honest mistake, won't do it again...


----------



## Spinney (9 Jul 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> @Spinney ...... under the New Threads section of my screen, it still says Froome Abandons. Can you remove it?


New threads or new posts?

Sorry, I don't know how to do that - you'll have to see if @Shaun can sort it out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2014)

Frog doom for Froomedog?


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2014)

This was the wrong day to throw in the towel. They would need it later to dry off.

Yes, I am getting my raincoat...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 Jul 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Wiggins lives near Chorley.


I nearly put Chorley but had a crisis of confidence on whether it was right


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jul 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I nearly put Chorley but had a crisis of confidence on whether it was right


Close enough @shouldbeinbed 

He has mentioned Wigan in an interview I believe, but he is a little upmarket.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jul 2014)

I feel like a Brazillian football fan now.

Who the hell Am I supposed to shout for over the next couple of weeks?

Steve


----------



## MikeG (9 Jul 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I feel like a Brazillian football fan now.
> 
> Who the hell Am I supposed to shout for over the next couple of weeks?
> 
> Steve


Porte.

Oh no wait.........he's a b*****y Aussie. I see the problem now.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2014)

I am just watching the highlights..... who is Nibblesy?


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> I am sure it was an honest mistake by @Fnaar & that a little over excitement clouded his thinking.
> 
> Lets leave it alone now.
> 
> Thanks.





User14044mountain said:


> Odd, I just thought he'd signed his post.......hadn't realised he'd meant to be rude to Fnaar


Not that I have to explain myself to either of you, but this thread has been merged with others, the original one I replied to (not Fnaar's) was entitled 'Froome Abandons the Tour' or similar. I had managed to stay away from social networks, the news, etc only to be greeted by that in the 'new threads' box on the home screen of this forum.


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Not that I have to explain myself to either of you, but this thread has been merged with others, the original one I replied to (not Fnaar's) was entitled 'Froome Abandons the Tour' or similar. I had managed to stay away from social networks, the news, etc only to be greeted by that in the 'new threads' box on the home screen of this forum.


Have a read at the posts that follow.

I don't wish for or ask for an explanation, & as I clearly state, my post is a global comment.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Have a read at the posts that follow.
> 
> I don't wish for or ask for an explanation, & as I clearly state, my post is a global comment.


So why quote my post then?


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jul 2014)

MisterStan said:


> So why quote my post then?


Just as an example of the comments coming in, in further conversations I said it was intended as a global comment, I.e to all.

@Fnaar is not the sort of member who would post a spoiler or a poor taste post, period.

He went on to apologise to all in a later post.

Of all the comments, yours stood out as being a little harsh, to call him a Cretin is not great really.

At the time, I felt I had read too many negative posts, where, when you think about it, when one has posted a thanks a bunch type comment, it is said & further similar comments are not required.

I am not going to get into a row over it, so I won't pass further comment on it from here on in.


----------



## suzeworld (9 Jul 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> You'd have to avoid every news channel, all the social media feeds and hourly BBC/ITV alerts to not be told this many times before the highlights get shown...


Yes, indeed. That's what I do, and tbh I don't come in here either, due to risk of accidentally getting the info which I just found out by watching me recording ... Then coming in here!
Hey ho
Fascinating stage. Can nibbles hold it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2014)

*Tour de France 2014: selfies ‘the new pain in the arse’ for riders*

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/jul/06/tour-de-france-2014-selfies-pain-arse-riders


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2014)

Who is the anchor at the back of the breakaway?


Yes, anchor, I said anchor, as did Carlton Kirby.


----------



## Shadow (11 Jul 2014)

Speicher said:


> Who is the anchor at the back of the breakaway?
> 
> 
> Yes, anchor, I said anchor, as did Carlton Kirby.


The guy not doing any of the work! 
That's what you get by listening to CK too much!!


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2014)

Shadow said:


> The guy not doing any of the work!
> That's what you get by listening to CK too much!!



Yes, I knew that really. I was alluring (steady on @Fnaar) alluding to the fact that he enunciated it clearly three times, and I thought it was funny. I have tried watching the common tators on ITV4, but had to switch over after ten minutes. 

Mr Kirby and Mr Kelly make a good team.


----------



## Hont (11 Jul 2014)

Speicher said:


> Mr Kirby and Mr Kelly make a good team.


Well you're half right.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2014)

We've currently got this and another (larger) TdF spoiler thread on the go at the same time.

Merging them would likely lead to a good bit of confusion so I hope no one minds but I'm going to lock this one.

You can carry on the TdF **spoiler** chat here: *http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tour-de-france-spoilers.157745/*

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

